# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Cần mua bàn mâm máy shibau

## hanghaiquocsi@gmail.com

Xin chào các bác. 

Hiện mình đang cần mua bàn mâm công cụ máy SHIBAU HORIZOTAL BORING MILLS BZ-8

vui lòng liên hệ mình qua zalo : 0933422109 , mình sẽ gửi hình ảnh cụ thể .

Chân thành cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## hanghaiquocsi@gmail.com

> Xin chào các bác. 
> 
> Hiện mình đang cần mua bàn mâm công cụ máy SHIBAU HORIZOTAL BORING MILLS BZ-8
> 
> vui lòng liên hệ mình qua zalo : 0933422109 , mình sẽ gửi hình ảnh cụ thể .
> 
> Chân thành cảm ơn các bác.


Dụng cụ như hình các bác ạ. cảm ơn các bác

----------

